# P99 Slide Disassembly Info!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

These aren't my pics, but they did help me. Thought they could help others....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Pt 2 - Pics courtesy of JENGLISH  :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Pt 3, care of JENGLISH again


----------

